# say hello to tyson



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

hes a 5 week old brindle pitbull


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Kind of early for him to be away from mom already isn’t it?


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah i know. we (me and my girlfriend) got him from a friend.. his mother was killing her puppies when we got there she had already killed five puppies and there was only tyson and his brother left so instead of leaveing him to be killed to we took them both my girlfriends cousin has his brother.. we've been bottle feeding them, they spend about 7 hours a day together.. they've also been to the vet and they have a good bill of health besides worms


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to DF. 

Glad to hear he's doing good, it's hard on them being away from mom so early, but it sounds like he's much better off. I can't wait to see him as he grows up.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

What a cutie! I agree, can't wait to see how he grows into those big ol' paws. :3


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

He is cute.Good luck with him.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

good for you . he is awesome looking. he will love you more than ever for saving him!! keep us posted with lots of pics.......jcd

this is my pit mix i saved from a guy who was starving him. he is now 8 months old. not sure of his mix but he is mostly pit.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Tyson! I just want to rub on his cute little nose!


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

i cant wait till he gets older either. hes so playful.. and he has the biggest ear fetish i have ever seen lol hes always going after someones ear either to nibble or lick it. hence his name tyson ;] heres some with his brother


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

cont.


















my gf's cousin hasnt named him yet shes still debating but leaning towards brownie


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful pups, glad you were able to save them!


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi this is luis' girlfriend melissa =] he told me he posted some pictures of tyson and his brother so i can on to look, i am so happy we could save him we've had him since monday and less then a week later i couldnt even imagine wat i would do with out him 




jcd said:


> good for you . he is awesome looking. he will love you more than ever for saving him!! keep us posted with lots of pics.......jcd
> 
> this is my pit mix i saved from a guy who was starving him. he is now 8 months old. not sure of his mix but he is mostly pit.




and ur dog is sooo beautiful! he looks like a darker version of my godmothers shepard/pit/lab mix murphy


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh what a cutie! Both he and his brother are going to be very handsome once grown.


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

They are cute looking pups. Great colour.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Man he is so adorable! I love red brindle red nose its one of my favorites. Ok brindle period I like his brother too! I just love their facial markings, it really compliments them IMO. They are 5wks have you not tried feeding them dog food yet? They are getting old enough to be weaned. Try some softened food for them. 

Here is our young ones. I'll probably put some updated pics later these are like 1-2wks old. 



























Make sure you post more pics as he (or they) grow.


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Man he is so adorable! I love red brindle red nose its one of my favorites. Ok brindle period I like his brother too! I just love their facial markings, it really compliments them IMO. They are 5wks have you not tried feeding them dog food yet? They are getting old enough to be weaned. Try some softened food for them.



i love brindle, red noses, and white pits but im not a fan tiger and black pits i prefer brindle or white pits. we were feeding them hardfood soften with replacment milk but now Tyson eats mostly puppychow (he wont eat it softened with milk or water) and his brother laps replacement milk from a bowl and hard food when u put it in front of him


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


Holy crap this puppy looks like it's ripped! Look at those muscles!

At least I think they're muscles...lmao. Good looking pups there Spicy.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

streetfame973 said:


> i love brindle, red noses, and white pits but im not a fan tiger and black pits i prefer brindle or white pits. we were feeding them hardfood soften with replacment milk but now Tyson eats mostly puppychow (he wont eat it softened with milk or water) and his brother laps replacement milk from a bowl and hard food when u put it in front of him


The 2nd one I posted is a chocolate brindle red nose, don't know if its easy to tell in that picture. 

What is tiger pit? 

I'll have to post a better pic of the white one in my avatar. 

Glad to hear they are eating well. Sounds like they are doing great.


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> What is tiger pit?


their the ones with the tiger stripes... tysons brother for example. i dont know if thats wat they are exactly but thats wat there referred to where i live


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's just a different pattern of brindle. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Kotone said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just a different pattern of brindle. I could be wrong though.


Oh, but then thats really confusing. They said they like brindle, but then didn't like tiger. I have heard people call brindle tiger stripe but here assumed it means something different because of what they posted. I know brindle comes in every color and pattern imaginable so who really knows.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

There are different shades of brindle...dark,light,red...etc!
People often call brindle greyhounds "tiger striped".


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

streetfame973 said:


> their the ones with the tiger stripes... tysons brother for example. i dont know if thats wat they are exactly but thats wat there referred to where i live


I'm sorry I missed your reply.  I had to go back and look at their pictures. As far as APBT colors go Tyson is red brindle white red nose, his brother is simply brindle and white. 

This is the color that I've heard referred to as a tiger stripe brindle by most even though it isn't a recognized term. I assume because it reminds people of a tiger, light with dark stripes. 









This is also what I've seen some APBT owners call "reverse brindle" which we are discussing in another thread.


----------



## streetfame973 (Apr 23, 2008)

ive never heard them called reversed brindle.. but saying tiger is alot easier then saying brindle tiger lol i didnt mean to confuse anyone


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow cuties. I love his markings. His nose is just sooo kissable.


----------

